# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  تو ثبت نام بهتره که بزنیم کارشناسی داریم یا نه؟؟؟

## elaheee

دوستانی که کارشناسی دارن تو ثبت نام چی زدین؟؟بهتره که چی بزنیم من اول هیچ کدام زدم بعد ویرایش کردم زدم لیسانس

----------


## Dj.ALI

شما اگر مدرک کارشناسیتو از دانشگاه دولتی گرفته باشی طبق قانون دیگه حق ورود به دانشگاه دولتی رو نداری...

----------


## sepanta1990

> دوستانی که کارشناسی دارن تو ثبت نام چی زدین؟؟بهتره که چی بزنیم من اول هیچ کدام زدم بعد ویرایش کردم زدم لیسانس


. همون لیسانس خوبه

----------


## khaan

> شما اگر مدرک کارشناسیتو از دانشگاه دولتی گرفته باشی طبق قانون دیگه حق ورود به دانشگاه دولتی رو نداری...


اگه روزانه خونده باشه البته.

----------


## Dj.ALI

> اگه روزانه خونده باشه البته.


جناب خان منم منظورم همون بود  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## elaheee

کاردانی رو ازاد و  کاردانی به کارشناسی رو شبانه خوندم -اخه تو ثبت نام مشخص نمیشه ازاد یا سراسری بودن که

----------

